# Places that cater to 1 Golfer in the Southeast ?



## yellowboy (Jan 21, 2009)

Are there any resorts/places in general that cater to 1 golfer in the Southeast (Carolinas, Florida, etc) ? I don't have any buddies that play, I live in PA and want to play. Problem is that when you just go on your own and pay to stay and then pay to play you can't get the deals that foursomes and big groups get. Thanks


----------



## Bear (Oct 27, 2010)

Try the Mississippi Gulf Coast. We have lots of really good courses with very reasonable prices and play year round. If you come in on one of the package tours available and stay at one of the casinos, (Beau Rivage, Hard Rock, etc.) you can play some of the best courses in the country for a very reasonable price. Courses like The Preserve, a Davis Love III course, or The Grand Bear by Nicklaus, or for that matter, Arnold Palmer's course, The Bridges. I would guess that we have between 15 and 20 courses within a 50 mile radius of the Gulfport - Biloxi area that you can play year round. Give it a try.


----------



## yellowboy (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks I'll check it out


----------

